# Request for Matthew



## Sverre (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi Matthew,  I'm a big fan of your work and many optional galleries. 

What I find very frustrating with all Lightroom galleries (not only yours ;-D) is the need for generating all pictures if you want to add just on pictures. 

Your XML Auto Index gallery is very nice that it scan all folders for a XML file and include new galleries automatically...  Is it possible to make a new gallery that automatically shows all pictures in a folder?


----------



## theturninggate (Apr 14, 2008)

I imagine it would be possible, and that Timothy Armes LR / Transporter export plugin could probably used to feed information like Captions and Titles into the gallery. But -- and this is a big BUT -- I'd need someone to do the PHP for me, as I'm not well versed in it myself. I recruited a friend of mine to code the PHP portions of the Auto Index, but he's going to be otherwise occupied for several months at least, and I don't want to bother him with any more work.

I'd like to learn some PHP at some point, but I'm too busy presently to sit down and start taking it in.


----------



## Sverre (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank you for quick respons Matthew!

Prehaps this should be resolved in LR instead?  Do you think it's possible for LR to catch which files of the gallery that should be updated or added and export/upload only this files?


----------



## lightroomgalleries (Apr 14, 2008)

Sverre,
Yes this is possible for sure, the only issue is getting title and caption information.

joe
lightroomgalleries.com


----------



## theturninggate (Apr 15, 2008)

That's where I think the LR / Transporter export plugin could be useful, Joe. Have you had a play with it?


----------

